# Sea Urchin Ornaments



## hilltopper46 (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone in our family has vacationed or will vacation at the beach in 2015, so I made one of these ornaments for each person in the family.  Here are the first one and the last one, out of a total of 5. I've been trying to learn to do finials.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey Tony.   Finials look good to me.  Nice ornament.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

Very nice and the finials look good. Maybe could be a little lighter and thinner but not bad at all. These are on my to do list. I have a box of mix urchins that at one time I started to play with but never followed through.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Nov 27, 2015)

Very cool.  I've been wanting to try those.  I hear getting the finial to fit just right is a bit of a pain having to grind the shell down.  Also heard the inside should be sealed as well (from Cindy Drozda) to reduce the chance of the shell cracking.  Have any trouble making them in those areas?  Very nice job on them.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Nov 27, 2015)

Bobostro61 said:


> Very cool.  I've been wanting to try those.  I hear getting the finial to fit just right is a bit of a pain having to grind the shell down.  Also heard the inside should be sealed as well (from Cindy Drozda) to reduce the chance of the shell cracking.  Have any trouble making them in those areas?  Very nice job on them.


Ditto what Bob says.  To stablize mine I pour a half teaspoon(a guess) of medium CA into the shell and then roll it around until the entire inside is coated with CA watching that it doesn't run out of the openings.  When it is fully coated I hit it with a spray of accelerator to the inside of the shell.  I do this before any work on the shell opening.


----------



## mark james (Nov 27, 2015)

I just got a box of 10 shells (3.40/shell).  I have made 3 previously and they came out fine, so this will be nice.

I appreciate the suggestions to stabilize the shell inside with CA.  Has not been a problem, but why take a chance.

Hopefully will be able to work on before my hernia surgery.  If not,  it will be for next year! 

Tony:  Your finials are fine!  You will critique them far more than anyone else (other than other turners..) 

Have fun and do a bunch more!

A very elegant gift!


----------



## mark james (Nov 27, 2015)

*Finials*



Bobostro61 said:


> Getting the finial to fit just right is a bit of a pain having to grind the shell down.



I actually like to get the top and bottom tenons to fit the holes, then then center dowel can be slowly cut to fit...  I never go back to resize the shell hole.  Only a few minutes to tweak.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 27, 2015)

Those look great.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Nov 27, 2015)

mark james said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the finial to fit just right is a bit of a pain having to grind the shell down.
> ...


The shells I use, and I have a box of 30 or so were fairly cheap because they are not the nice round ones like Tony is using, which are beautiful BTW, mine are the oblong more bean shaped shells.  The holes are also oblong, here is an example from last year.


Due to its shape I sometimes have to trim both the hole and the finial tenon.  BTW with the CA coating I have never had to use a "through" tenon or dowel.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments.

I think I got the following tips from an article in the American Woodturning (AAW) magazine a year or so ago.

I filled the inside of the shells with expandable foam from a can. I made a tapered stone from an inexpensive grinding wheel from the hardware store and rounded out the large hole.  I tapered the stone with a diamond dressing tool.  I used a steel burr on a Dremel to touch up the edges of the small hole.

I used a dowel (turned from the same walnut as the finials) to join the top and bottom. No glue required between the shell and the wood.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

hilltopper46 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> I think I got the following tips from an article in the American Woodturning (AAW) magazine a year or so ago.
> 
> ...



That is what I was going to suggest. You have to watch which foam you use though because there is the more aggressive stuff that will blow them apart. A dremel tool with a sanding drum on it works great.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Nov 29, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's another one, from a slightly different type of sea urchin shell. I believe this one looks more elegant than the lumpier sputnick type shell.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2015)

hilltopper46 said:


> Here's another one, from a slightly different type of sea urchin shell. I believe this one looks more elegant than the lumpier sputnick type shell.




Those come pink, purple and green. Not sure what color that is you have. They are a bit more fragile than the one you shown first. Nice job with it. makes for a nice gift. Thanks for showing.

This is where I get my seashells from in case anyone is interested.

http://www.shellhorizons.com/details.asp?ProductID=D2-19&Page=1


----------

